# Kitty being spayed - will her behaviour calm down



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to ask people with experience in this area.
My 6 month old kitty is due to be spayed now, i just wondered if this will help to calm her down, at the moment she runs around like a bat out of hell.
At the moment we currently have no paint under the windowsill due to her climbing up and how ever many times we take her away she does not learn.
Recently she has started to try and demolish my OH collectable figures he has on display.
She always torments my other cat and to be honest she is just a pure fun-loving heap of energy/"i wanna destroy everything in site kind of mood".
By this i mean she has ate money and will destroy anything the second you put it down.
So wondered if spaying will calm her down or whether i have to make my house into a large padded cell .........lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

We had a female many moons ago like this - after spaying at a year old she eventually began to calm down (it took 6 months) - the vet said she was so hyper because of all the new hormones whizzing through her system preparing her to be a mum but he also said it could take up to 6 months for the hormones to get out of her system. I think she was used to the behaviour as well by then. She did calm down within the six months and her basic personality wasn't changed at all (still grumpy lol). I would recommend you get your cat spayed definately for this and lots of other reasons.

Good luck with repainting those window ledges!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a female kitten aged 7 months and she was spayed at begining of oct.As alot of you know on here it was touch and go as to weather or not we kept sophie as her behaviour was so bad towards my other 3 cats. But i persevered with her. Now you cant wish for a better cat.She still has her moments of chasing round but so do my others and they are 11 & 2. It has calmed her down totally to the point were her and snowy love each other sleep together play together & eat together. Before she was spayed snowy hated her and would run and hide. Roony still has his moments with her but they will play outside together. Patsy tolerates her but she is old now. Hopefully having your kitten spayed will have the same affect as it has had on sophie


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

She's young, this is what they do when they're young. Precious collectables really need to be put out of harms way until she's older and more settled, it won't be her fault if they get broken, she's just doing what young cats do.
Spaying will help as calling cats can be incredibly manic for days at a time, and she will grow more sedate naturally as she ages.


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

i would never blame her for breaking the collectibles and they will be moved out of the way 
Thank you for your replies it helps me a lot, i have lived with cats all my life and can never remember any kitten i had being as full of beans as my little fur baby


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

wizzadora said:


> i would never blame her for breaking the collectibles and they will be moved out of the way
> Thank you for your replies it helps me a lot, i have lived with cats all my life and can never remember any kitten i had being as full of beans as my little fur baby


I felt exactley the same with sophie.She was a real hand full


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I totally agree - move anything of value out of her way, even put it away until she has calmed down - and she will calm down. Don't forget she is still only a kitten and just wants to play. Everything is fun at this age.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

My kitty only calmed down the few days after being spayed (due to medication )

but she's as crazy as always.. She is around the same age as your kitty now, if not younger.. So maybe she hasn't grown out of it yet.. But I hope she doesnt.. She's so full of life! 

:thumbup:


----------



## LaLa1951 (Jan 18, 2017)

Spudmols said:


> Hi, just wanted to ask people with experience in this area.
> My 6 month old kitty is due to be spayed now, i just wondered if this will help to calm her down, at the moment she runs around like a bat out of hell.
> At the moment we currently have no paint under the windowsill due to her climbing up and how ever many times we take her away she does not learn.
> Recently she has started to try and demolish my OH collectable figures he has on display.
> ...


----------



## LaLa1951 (Jan 18, 2017)

*I am going through the same thing. I adopted two female kittens. They were 4 weeks old when we brought them home. They have practically destroyed my home. I have my furniture covered up, and I have had to removed all breakable items from their sight. They run and jump on everything. The most difficult thing for me right now is trying to keep them off my kitchen counters. I am using a can of compressed air. They do not like the sound it makes. As soon as they see the can, they run like crazy. I live in a two bedroom condo. My husband uses the spare room as an office, so I do not contain them in there because they have a habit of chewing on wires. My husband and I have been discussing the possibility of installing a sliding pocket door separating the kitchen from my dining room. Since the litter and food are in my laundry room, and it is off the kitchen, I can move them to another area. They were trying to shred my lace curtains too. I am hoping that after they are spayed some of this bad behavior will change. We are doing everything in our power to save our home, but most importantly, we do not want our babies to get hurt. I ordered a cat tree, and another scratching post. They are pretty good about using the scratching posts which makes me happy. I have had kittens in the past, but these two seem to be really, really overactive. I try to keep them occupied with toys during the day so that they can get tired and sleep at night. I would certainly welcome any suggestions. With lack of sleep, sometimes I feel as if I am going insane.*


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

You adopted 4 week old kittens?! They shouldn't leave their Mum so very young, they would have still been nursing


----------



## LaLa1951 (Jan 18, 2017)

moggie14 said:


> You adopted 4 week old kittens?! They shouldn't leave their Mum so very young, they would have still been nursing


----------



## LaLa1951 (Jan 18, 2017)

*I got them from a foster mom that took very good care of them. Their mom was rescued from a parking lot, and she had 6 babies. The foster mom kept them in her house, all together. My babies are sisters. She would not have given them to me if they were still nursing. She made it a point of letting me know that. They were more like 5 weeks old. They won't be spayed until March. I love them dearly, but they are sure a handful.*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They were still far too young to have left home. Kittens will still nurse for many weeks even when they are eating solid food. How old are they now?
They are kittens and are displaying kitten behaviour - it isn't 'bad' - they don't know they are being naughty and using something like the compressed air will only make them scared. If they had stayed with their mother they might have learnt more about social interaction.
If they are very active at night, which I guess they are since you say you are lacking sleep, try a good play session with a wand or fishing rod type toy, or fetch with a soft toy or scrunched up piece of paper just before you are going to bed and feed them just after that.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Poor little babies they were way too young to leave mum .You may have quite a job on your hands trying to be the mum and siblings who would have naturally taught them manners.
The running around and disregard for your home is not bad behaviour it is just boisterous kitten behaviour.
Your best course of action is to remove all valuables and if you value your net curtains I would remove them too,they are like a magnet to kittens.
Please don't use the can of compressed air ,all that will achieve is 2 scared kittens ,once they are spayed they may calm down a little but it isn't a magical procedure and it will take time for them to calm down but even if they do be prepared for the monkey in them to appear from time to time.
My Raggie ran up my curtains when he was nearly 2 years old chasing a spider


----------



## LaLa1951 (Jan 18, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> They were still far too young to have left home. Kittens will still nurse for many weeks even when they are eating solid food. How old are they now?
> They are kittens and are displaying kitten behaviour - it isn't 'bad' - they don't know they are being naughty and using something like the compressed air will only make them scared. If they had stayed with their mother they might have learnt more about social interaction.
> If they are very active at night, which I guess they are since you say you are lacking sleep, try a good play session with a wand or fishing rod type toy, or fetch with a soft toy or scrunched up piece of paper just before you are going to bed and feed them just after that.


----------



## LaLa1951 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Ok, I was wrong, they were six weeks old. They were born in early October. I am feeding them Fancy Feast wet kitten, and Purina One Kitten Dry. They are perfectly fine. They have perfect interaction with us. I am retired, and home most of the time with them. We spend lots of time with them. They have a wonderful loving home here. I do play with them. Sometimes they sleep through the night, and sometimes they get up at 4 AM. My husband gets up early for work, so he tends to them as soon as he gets up. They do have paper balls and tons of other toys that we bought for them. They have their own little soft beds and blankets too. This home is their castle. I appreciate your suggestions, but I am already doing all of those things. And please don't keep saying that I took them away from their mother too soon. I told you that the foster mom made sure they were ready. *


----------



## LaLa1951 (Jan 18, 2017)

buffie said:


> Poor little babies they were way too young to leave mum .You may have quite a job on your hands trying to be the mum and siblings who would have naturally taught them manners.
> The running around and disregard for your home is not bad behaviour it is just boisterous kitten behaviour.
> Your best course of action is to remove all valuables and if you value your net curtains I would remove them too,they are like a magnet to kittens.
> Please don't use the can of compressed air ,all that will achieve is 2 scared kittens ,once they are spayed they may calm down a little but it isn't a magical procedure and it will take time for them to calm down but even if they do be prepared for the monkey in them to appear from time to time.
> My Raggie ran up my curtains when he was nearly 2 years old chasing a spider


----------



## LaLa1951 (Jan 18, 2017)

They are not scared. They are very happy here. I have raised kittens for many years, 31 to be exact, and I know that they have lots of energy. These two babies happen to be more energetic than the ones I have had in the past. They are not poor little babies. They have a loving home here. You make it seem as if they are being mistreated. I am getting off this damn site. I came here for advice, not to be criticized by you or anyone else. Have a good life whoever you are!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

LaLa1951 said:


> They are not scared. They are very happy here. I have raised kittens for many years, 31 to be exact, and I know that they have lots of energy. These two babies happen to be more energetic than the ones I have had in the past. They are not poor little babies. They have a loving home here. You make it seem as if they are being mistreated. I am getting off this damn site. I came here for advice, not to be criticized by you or anyone else. Have a good life whoever you are!


I really think you should need to calm down a bit,when I said they were "poor little babies" I was referring to the fact that they had been taken away from their mother when they were far too young.
First you said they were 4 weeks old and then 5/6 weeks old,I'm sorry if you think we are all wrong but it is true .
As for "being scared" I was referring to the use of a "compressed air can" scaring them.
If you choose to leave the forum that is your choice but sometimes when you ask questions you will get answers you don't like,that doesn't make them wrong.


----------



## LaLa1951 (Jan 18, 2017)

I am getting off this site anyway. So stop judging me.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm sorry you feel that way, but you are not being judged. We are all just trying to explain that the kittens are such a handful because they left their mother too young, that's a fact.


----------



## LaLa1951 (Jan 18, 2017)

moggie14 said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, but you are not being judged. We are all just trying to explain that the kittens are such a handful because they left their mother too young, that's a fact.


----------



## LaLa1951 (Jan 18, 2017)

I know that, and I told you that I have raised kittens for 31 years. It is just that these two are very different. They have destroyed my home. I have all new furniture. It is covered up. The broke several expensive things. They knocked over my table lamp and my computer. 
I have basically stripped my house of anything that they could hurt themselves with. They jump on my dining room table, counters, and stove. I don't like cats climbing anywhere where I eat or cook. Now my husband and I have to put up a door between my kitchen and dining room. We have done everything possible. Thank God I am retired, and I have more time than some people to be here and watch them. They bite and scratch. I think I have said enough. And YES! I know that they are kittens, and I knew that when I adopted them. I wish I had another room to contain them in. I do have a spare room., but it is used as an office. They chew wires, and there are things that we cannot remove from that room. I know that there are covers for wires, and that will be the next thing. We love our babies, and I would not give them up for the world, but I am running out of things to try.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Just in case OP is still looking in.........
One thing I would try is to stop all the dry food and choose a pate style ( ie no gravy) grain free wet food.
I remember when Mitzy was young she reacted really strongly to the carb heavy foods and went from being a playful kitten to acting like a crazed and deranged beast, it was really awful to witness.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Kittens knocking things over?  Now there's a shocker!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

My 20 month old 'kitten' still charges around the house crashing into stuff (made far worse by the new actual kitten). We just put the nice stuff in the cabinet so they can't send it flying. I think its hilarious watching a 5.8 kg cat climb the curtains. She was an early neuter (12 weeks old), so never had the hormones.


----------



## Aiden Martin (Aug 16, 2017)

Spudmols said:


> Hi, just wanted to ask people with experience in this area.
> My 6 month old kitty is due to be spayed now, i just wondered if this will help to calm her down, at the moment she runs around like a bat out of hell.
> At the moment we currently have no paint under the windowsill due to her climbing up and how ever many times we take her away she does not learn.
> Recently she has started to try and demolish my OH collectable figures he has on display.
> ...


My kitten is 4 months he's being spayed 2morrow I'm just wondering how long a male kitten takes to calm down!?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Aiden Martin said:


> My kitten is 4 months he's being spayed 2morrow I'm just wondering how long a male kitten takes to calm down!?


Kittens are kittens. Spaying and neutering is beneficial to their health but it does not make them "calm down". Age is what makes them calm down.

Running havok is what kittens do. It's normal.

Play with your kitten three or four sessions a day and feed him a good quality wet diet, as much as he wil eat at each meal, four times a day. Make sure he has lots of things to climb and scratch on and jump on. Give him a stuffed toy to encourage biting and kicking on the toy (rather than on you).

Enjoy the kitten period, it is so short. But hopefully he wil remain playful for all his life.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Just in case OP is still looking in.........
> One thing I would try is to stop all the dry food and choose a pate style ( ie no gravy) grain free wet food.
> I remember when Mitzy was young she reacted really strongly to the carb heavy foods and went from being a playful kitten to acting like a crazed and deranged beast, it was really awful to witness.


The original post is from 2008 so I doubt the op is here


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> The original post is from 2008 so I doubt the op is here


My comment was part of an active conversation which took place in January of 2017. It was also deliberately worded so as to give broad advice regarding suggested dietary changes which could help with kittenish bad behaviour so is relevant whenever the original thread was started,


----------



## Sam Lawrence (Sep 12, 2017)

Spudmols said:


> Hi, just wanted to ask people with experience in this area.
> My 6 month old kitty is due to be spayed now, i just wondered if this will help to calm her down, at the moment she runs around like a bat out of hell.
> At the moment we currently have no paint under the windowsill due to her climbing up and how ever many times we take her away she does not learn.
> Recently she has started to try and demolish my OH collectable figures he has on display.
> ...


Hi my Kitten shes 6 months old and is just crazy. Nothing seems calm her down. And ive booked her in 2 be spayed. But having thoughts bout getting her done.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sam Lawrence said:


> Hi my Kitten shes 6 months old and is just crazy. Nothing seems calm her down. And ive booked her in 2 be spayed. *But having thoughts bout getting her done*.


Why? Your kitten needs to be spayed and the sooner the better. Spaying her before her first heat will greatly reduce the chance of breast cancer later on. It will also eliminate the risk of pyometra and of course pregnancy. It's just better for her health.

No, it won't "calm her down".* This is normal kitten behavior. That's how kittens are. *Play with her multiple times a day. Make sure she has plenty of safe places to run and climb and jump and scratch.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Sam Lawrence - I agree with lorilu.

Can you elaborate on the doubts you're having about going ahead with the spay?


----------

